# خلى بالك أيها الرجل



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

لوعايز تعيش مرتاح فى البيت وتكون حياتك سعيدة هادئ البال يبقى أكيد هتحتاج تخلى بالك من النصائح التالية: 


1- استعمل الصدق بدل الكذب 
2- استعمل الغضب على الخطأ بدل الغضب على شريكة حياتك وأولادك 
3- استعمل مبدأ العطاء بدل الأخذ 
4- استعمل الكلام البناء بدل الكلام الهدام 
5- استعمل اللطف بدل الصياح
​


----------



## candy shop (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه النصائح الجميله دى يا كوكو

اتمنى كل رجل يقراه 

كلام جميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كلامك حلو اوى يا كوكو يارب الرجاله اللى تقراه تعمل بية بس


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> ايه النصائح الجميله دى يا كوكو​
> 
> اتمنى كل رجل يقراه ​
> كلام جميل ​
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك ياكاندى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بنت المسيح قال:


> كلامك حلو اوى يا كوكو يارب الرجاله اللى تقراه تعمل بية بس


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*كـــلام جمــــيل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مارشلينو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للنصائح الرائعه

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## jojo_angelic (2 نوفمبر 2009)

رائعـــــــــــــــه هي نصائحك ياأخ kokoman
            أتمنى الكل يقرائها


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للنصائح الرائعه​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارككم​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2009)

jojo_angelic قال:


> رائعـــــــــــــــه هي نصائحك ياأخ kokoman
> أتمنى الكل يقرائها


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل لكن أغلب الرجال لا يقدرون على تطبيقه!!!!!!!!


----------



## سور (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*الكلام  ده لو حصل البيوت هتعيش فى هدوء وسلام*
*شكرا ليك كوكو على النصائح الغالية*
*وياريت كل الرجالة يسمعوا كلامك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

طارق ابوحنا قال:


> جميل لكن أغلب الرجال لا يقدرون على تطبيقه!!!!!!!!


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا طارق
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *الكلام ده لو حصل البيوت هتعيش فى هدوء وسلام*
> *شكرا ليك كوكو على النصائح الغالية*
> *وياريت كل الرجالة يسمعوا كلامك*


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا سور
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## أميره بنت الملك (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*100/100*

*ربنا يهديهم جميعااا هههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

امين 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا أميره
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على النصائح الرائعة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

